# Tornado Bass!



## Rick Acker

Got to Brewer Lake Saturday night, only to get chased off the lake by storms. Probably stayed on the lake a little too long! Had just a couple of minutes to get the boat trailered up before the storm hit! As we were heading east on the gravel road to the highway, there was a Tornado on the ground ripping through a field a couple of miles south of us! Pretty scary! We made it to Erie and a couple was nice enough to let us stay with them til' the storm passed! Didn't get to fish too long and it's a shame becasue the bass were on the top water bite!

Here's a picture where you can see the wall clould approaching!









Here's a chunky 16 incher!


----------



## diver_sniper

That's a fatty. Way to get the family into it too!


----------



## bigblackfoot

The little guy doesnt look like you at all. :wink: Good to see your getting him out there.


----------



## zordfish

Scary story, great pictures!


----------



## hunter121390

nice fish. it's cool your getting the family out. glad you guys got out safe


----------



## bobberboy

Me and my dad were there that mourning.Glad we didnt go that night. :wink:


----------



## take'em down

nice fish, i was out there last weekend and didnt catch a thing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nice - my son's first 6 fish were all largies...when the bite is on it's a great way to keep the kids busy fishing.



> The little guy doesnt look like you at all.


Insert joke here. :lol:


----------

